# [Jon Brazer Enterprises/13th Age] Unleash the Dragon



## dmccoy1693 (Oct 21, 2014)

*Beware The Blackener Of Bright Waters, For She Is Come Again*​Rumors of death move like a plague through the Crannogtowns of the Great Swamp—of ranger patrols mysteriously disappearing on routine scouting missions, of a winged shadow that blots out the midday sun, and of entire villages slaughtered, their homes left burning and the victims’ flesh melted from their bones. All evidence gathered from the sites of these massacres points to the heart of the Great Swamp, where an ancient and primitive tribe of lizardmen have ruled from an abandoned human temple for centuries on end. The Crannogtowns’ protectors, the Stormhammer Rangers, warn that horrid half-dragon monstrosities still stalk the bogs and travelers would do well to stay away from the inner swamp. Yet the killing and the carnage continue, and the people of the Crannogs plead for heroes to aid them now as they did in days long forgotten. Are you up to the challenge?


*Reign Of Ruin* is the first full-length adventure module in Jon Brazer Enterprises’ *Deadly Delves* product line, and is compatible with the ENnie-award winning *13th Age Roleplaying Game*. This adventure is designed to challenge five 4th-level PCs like no other content has to date. Inside this volume, you’ll find:


More than 20 fully-developed new monsters for your 13th Age campaign
Eight new traps and eight new magic items waiting to be discovered, ranging from the entertaining to the awe-inspiring
Full-color maps of a Crannogtown village, as well as five floors of a terrifying temple dungeon
Story hooks that help GMs tie their players’ characters directly into the adventure using the Icon system
Specialized advice on playing a cunning black dragon against a group of PCs in a dangerous game of cat and mouse
Optional rules for using tactical terrain in select encounters
Enough content to take five 4th-level PCs from the Adventurer to Champion tier of play, with ideas to extend the story even further once you’re done exploring the temple

*Dangers Unknown. Treasures Untold. Adventure Awaits.*

Download the *Deadly Delves: Reign of Ruin* for 13th Age at *DriveThruRPG*/*RPGNow* and *d20PFSRD*. Also download wallpaper of the beautiful artwork from this exciting adventure here and here.


----------

